# 66 Radio swap



## xconcepts (Jan 4, 2009)

I've looked around and only found one company that has the original looking radio with the newer internals for ipod and such. Is there anyone who knows if there is any other place or am I stuck having to spend 600 for original look.


----------



## topfuel67 (Dec 23, 2008)

I found this one on ebay for $45.
eBay Motors: NEW Classic Car AM FM Cassette Stereo Radio w/ iPOD (item 360120193953 end time Jan-05-09 17:24:22 PST)
Just search around. I've seen many different ones over the years. I personally like the Alpine classic radios. Those are on ebay too as they're discontinued. I'm sure one of those models has an aux input.


----------



## xconcepts (Jan 4, 2009)

Yeah I have seen a few like that but I wanted to stay as original as possible with getting FM and such, Like the one here


----------



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

there is a guy my buddy just had did his 71 nova.i will have to get in contact with him,but i believe theres 2 ways to do it,1 is u sent him ur radio and he can convert it to a am or am/fm and replace the internals,or 2 he has other radios u can buy straight out


----------



## xconcepts (Jan 4, 2009)

I think thats the same guy on ebay. There are 2 sellers that have the reproduction radio, one guy says he can redo the original, which runs 400, plus additional to have the housing redipped, knobs redipped, face plate replaced. All together 625 or the repro for 595.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Seems pretty reasonable for a car as nice as yours, xconcepts. Just think of all the $2500 sound systems running around in all of those $500 "Import Rods". A $600 sound system in a 25k+ car makes sense. As Rukee once said: "Cry once when you buy it, or cry every time you use it."!!!


----------



## xconcepts (Jan 4, 2009)

Yeah, I'm use to the 2500 systems but not in "import rods". So would it be better in the long run to just have the original redone or the reproduction?


----------



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

i think he paided round 400/500 roughly to convert his am radio to a am/fm and thats huim redoing the entire inside


----------



## wytnyt (May 17, 2008)

xconcepts said:


> Yeah I have seen a few like that but I wanted to stay as original as possible with getting FM and such, Like the one here


this same radio sells elsewhere for 225,,,nice markup:lol:


----------



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

no the guy i was talking bout takes ur radio converts it,or you can buy a radio specfic to ur year thats is already converted for a lil more then what he is charging you to convert ur


----------



## xconcepts (Jan 4, 2009)

wytnyt said:


> this same radio sells elsewhere for 225,,,nice markup:lol:



I've looked all over the net and can't find anyother place that has this one for cheaper. There is another company that does them, but they don't look factory. If you know where to get this cheaper please let me know where.


----------



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

hey if you what to talk to the guy i know that had it done in his nova.he said he paid 3 hundred and some change for the am/fm conversation in his stock am radio out of the nova.he said that if u bought a radiof rom this guy that has already been converted it would be in the high 4 hundereds.if you what to he said to give u his numebr and u can call him.the guy that does the coverstions r in new jersey


----------



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

Auto Electronics

have you tried those guys im not sure if that is the guy.


----------



## xconcepts (Jan 4, 2009)

67/04gto said:


> hey if you what to talk to the guy i know that had it done in his nova.he said he paid 3 hundred and some change for the am/fm conversation in his stock am radio out of the nova.he said that if u bought a radiof rom this guy that has already been converted it would be in the high 4 hundereds.if you what to he said to give u his numebr and u can call him.the guy that does the coverstions r in new jersey


yeah, pm me his info and number. Thanks:cheers


----------



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

pm sent


----------

